
Yandex: self driving car on narrow streets after a snowfall - omgtehlion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx08yRsR9ow
======
IgorPartola
Is there some reason why internet search companies are so attracted to self
driving cars?

~~~
Fremis
Business diversification. Yandex has its own taxi service (btw they've bought
Uber on territory of CIS). Yandex just like Google is an ad selling company
(90%+ of their revenue is from selling ads), and tracking users' geo location
is the way to sell more expensive ads. They also charge money for rides and
take fees, so ad selling + fees = big money if they can scale taxi service in
the future.

